# Forza 4 problem



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

When I try to download a tuning set up from the storefront online, it says my save location is corupt? Any ways around this
Cheers


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Scrim-1- said:


> When I try to download a tuning set up from the storefront online, it says my save location is corupt? Any ways around this
> Cheers


there is, its something like clearing your game cache, ill see if i can find a tutorial :thumb:

Try that mate

http://forums.forzamotorsport.net/forums/thread/4869282.aspx


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Cheers mate


----------

